# Derealization and fatigue



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I have a question for everyone. Do you experience fatigue with your dissociation? Or is the feeling of dissociation similar to the feeling of being tired? And when you recover, does this uncomfortable feeling go away? I'm going to recover. I just know it. I'm going to keep saying that to myself even if I don't believe it. Invent the future. Then manifest it.<3
Stay strong everybody and thanks ahead of time for all of the replies. You're all so supportive.<3


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Of course. Fatigue is a strange thing when it comes to anxiety as well. Some fatigue makes it hard to be responsive in social situations which can cause anxiety/worry of that lack of response. Excess fatigue may actually reduce anxiety/worry/depression making you feel almost blissful in in the trippiness of sleep deprivation, yet very tired and ultimately seeking rest.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So it's normal that's nice. Why doesn't everybody with DR and dp have fatigue then???

But this shit goes away right? Fatigue and the derealization?


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

i also suffer from fatigue and dr...i don t have any anxiety but i have a lack of energy and power, sleep ten hours a night and still feel tired

i really hope it goes away because i am not really doing sports right now...but patience i guess...


----------



## meowitsraygun (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes! I am much more tired in general when my symptoms are worse. It almost feels like depression, just wanting to lay in bed all the time and no amount of sleep or caffeine helps.


----------

